# Introducing new people



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

I've had Misty a week now, and so far, only i have been training her to step-up, etc.

Today, i brought her out of the cage on my finger for the first time. She's doing great with me. She steps up, climbs my fingers like a ladder (kind of.... she's quite unsteady, and not very strong to lift herself up on one foot?), and also today i managed to lightly stroke her crest 

My boyfriend was in the room with me, and he came over and put his finger up to Misty, and she just hissed and pecked at him. She did this to me at first, and still does sometimes as she's not entirely used to me yet either.

Should i just keep getting my boyfriend to try to get her to step-up? From my finger, or from the cage like i do?

Also, my parents come over once a week, and i really would like her to bond with them too. They'll be here today. Do you think it's a bit early? How soon should i be trying to get her to bond with others? I don't want to overwhelm her as she's doing so well.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I think you should just keep getting your boyfriend to try and get her to step-up. I am sure she will get used to it. I would also say that the earlier she gets to know new people like your parents etc, the better she will be with other new people in the future.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's OK to introduce her to new people, but have them go slow and easy with her until she gets to know and like them. She's been confronted with an awful lot of new stuff in the last week, and she's naturally feeling nervous and insecure. 

Will she take food from your hand, or anyone else's? Food bribery is a great way to win a bird's confidence, and millet spray is an excellent treat to use because it's long and the human can hold it for her to nibble without making her get too close to the hand. As she becomes more confident the human can adjust his/her grip so that the bird and the hand gradually get closer together.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think the sooner the better if she's not a flighty bird. I didn't do terribly well socializing my guys and they're all mainly 1-3 people birds. Any new people and they go mental.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

For a 'tiel stepping up on someone elses' finger is like learning a whole new trick. If you change the location of your training the same thing applies. Something she knows how to do in the livingroom she may not be able to manage in the dinningroom. It may be helpful for your for your Boyfriend to approach her slowly and at her level rather than above her. This is theatening to a 'tiel. Every 'tiel is different. I'm sure she will become accustomed to him in her own time.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

My tiel will step up on -anyone-, he's such a little attention... seeker. I desperately need to teach him to only step up on command, not just when someone offers a finger.

It sounds like you're doing just the right thing by persevering and taking things slowly so as not to overwhelm her. I'm sure if the people you want her to know keep gradually trying and offering treats and praise for every step in the right direction she'll be socialised in no time.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a couple of boys like that! I think it's more typical of males than females.


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

I just thought i'd update..... Misty is fine around new people. She doesn't seem to care who wants her to step-up! And she doesn't mind how many people are around her, or who she gets passed to. She must be used to this from the breeders home.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice job...a little time and patience is a great thing


----------

